# Nice Sharky..



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Big shark gets eaten by bigger shark.

Who wishes the OMG guy would fall in?


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Oh my god


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

I kinda wish they ALL had fallen in, but then we wouldn't have video.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2012)

Gotta love the JAWS moment when it comes up the first time... Imagine if you were in the yak! i reckon i'd be making a squid impression, brown stain left in the water and me nowhere to be seen.


----------



## robmc0 (Oct 12, 2010)

They really should have thrown the guy in that kept dangling the bait in the water trying to attract it near the boat. Darwin award material right there.

Followed by the OMG guy.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm thinking some underwater close up footage would have been nice.


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Gotta love old mate Brian, just keeps chucking out that tuna on a rope! Despite the fact he's in a 10 foot dingy. :shock: 
That is a *very* big shark, hectic footage!

Might have to watch again, on mute...


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

I wonder whether they're referring to god or God?

K1


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm wondering how those guys ever managed to buy the boat and the gear? 
There not exactly the dream employee...


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

Bloody septic tanks....Gotta love them...


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

That was pretty awesome to watch!

A lots of talking about getting the flick out of there but no one was moving.


----------



## CanuckChubbs (May 2, 2010)

Great footage, horrible commentary, something like Madden NFL 2012.

Anyone take a guess what kind of shark that was? At first I though maybe hammerhead with such large, floppy fin.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

kraley said:


> Bertros said:
> 
> 
> > bungy said:
> ...


There was, they just had different accents. Phukn, phukn, phukn is the same in any language


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

You forgot *Trotline*:


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

What are those fish with the bills that blonde chick is jagging in the 3rd vid?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Just showed my wife and even she agrees it would be better watched on mute!


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

BIGKEV said:


> What are those fish with the bills that blonde chick is jagging in the 3rd vid?


Hard body soft bodies...least that what they look like. Or maybe a platyfish? C'mon Zed, it's buggin' me.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

BIGKEV said:


> What are those fish with the bills that blonde chick is jagging in the 3rd vid?


Paddlefish.
NOT pedalfish.


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Quote of the day "don't catch that fugging thing!"
Awesome stuff. That was a large hammerhead species - I've seen similar vids where they smash massive tarpon next to the boat - search on YouTube and you'll find them.


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

Well his god would be well and truly deaf by now to his mutterings.

Kinda wish it really scared the crap outa those guys rather than putting on a show.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

At 16 seconds does he say "this is what you got out of jail for huh" ?


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Thinking back to that age. Didn't everyone have a mate like the guy throwing in the bait?


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2012)

avayak said:


> Thinking back to that age. Didn't everyone have a mate like the guy throwing in the bait?


yeah it was probably me... :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Awesome thread. We really should start on Aussie one just to be fair.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Creepy. That one's worse, due to the dirty water. A good case for landing nets versus putting your hand in the water.
"Where's my barra?"lol


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Bill Dance makes me laugh out loud every time I watch it. funniest thing I've seen in ages. How did that guy get to the age he is without killing him self.


----------



## robmc0 (Oct 12, 2010)

At least they didn't have a "Brian" trying to get the damn thing to come back to the boat.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

First vid reminds me of an old joke about sharks circling before they attack because people taste better with the shit on the outside.


----------

